
Microsoft fairly and squarely beat Amazon in $10B Pentagon cloud contract - CitizenTekk
https://www.marketwatch.com/story/microsoft-fairly-and-squarely-beat-amazon-in-10-billion-pentagon-cloud-contract-2019-12-03
======
kixiQu
> Disclosure: The writer owns Microsoft stock and holds no shares in Amazon.

On the one hand, this would be a reasonable investment strategy if one
sincerely believed in the stuff she's saying. On the other hand, the things
she's saying would be strategically correct given her holdings.

A bit of a credibility chicken-and-egg.

------
Someone1234
This article goes completely off the rails fairly fast. It is meant to be an
article about a DoD contract but brings up global cloud coverage (for the DoD
in the US?), HoloLens (???), and hybrid cloud without a real justification for
why any of that would be relevant to the topic at hand.

This is a low quality article with a clickbait title. There's no substance
here. It almost feels like an article written by a bot splicing different
generic company information together.

------
reilly3000
That is asinine to say AWS doesn't do hybrid cloud, or that hybrid cloud means
AWS Outposts. AWS has a whole suite of services for building hybrid clouds and
bringing cloud ops to data centers. Hybrid cloud for Azure has mostly been a
sales strategy for MS to sell cloud services to their existing customer base.
AWS has 50% marketshare of cloud services compared to Azure's 15%.

------
highprofittrade
The writer is a typical stock speculator not a real technical analyist. This
is just another mesh of buzzwords to get stocks going for momentum trading

------
harry8
Fairly and squarely. Pentagon contact. FFS.

------
chupa-chups
I'm not sure I'd trust something standing the test of time based on Donald
Trumps decisions ;-)

